# Injured Eye



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

One of my Reds either got bit or ran into something about a week ago and hurt his eye. I'm positive this is an injury and not a fungal or bacterial infection now because there hasn't been any swelling and he's behaving/eating normally. The majority of the eye is milky white, and I dont' think the damage is too terrible because I can see pupil/cornea moving occasionally under the white layer. Will the milky covering ever disappear or will he be like that for life?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Depending on just how bad it is......Normally it should heal up and be fine.....If it's too deep you might have some troubles.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Exactly.

If you can see clarity behind the whiteness, my guess is that you'll be okay.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Good to know. How long does it usually take eyes to heal up?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Depending on the overall health of your fish and the condition of the water... usually anywhere from a couple days to a week or two from my experience.

If there is ammonia present or nitrates are extremely high it can take a pretty long time.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Piranha Dan said:


> Good to know. How long does it usually take eyes to heal up?


Like a week or 2.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Pics would help.
It may not get better.
Keep water pristine and maybe a melafix treatment will help if keeping the water to proper levels doesn't work.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I'll get pics if anything changes. Water params couldn't be better (0 Ammo 0 Nitrite 10-20ppm Nitrate PH 7.4ish) He's still acting fine but I'm not seeing any improvement in the eye.







Maybe I'll give the melafix a try. Hate doing it though, don't have a hospital tank and dosing a 120 gallon's a bitch.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I wouldn't say those water parameters "Couldn't be better..." but they're pretty darn good.


----------

